# Anyone want a chess box/board plan free of charge?



## Graham Orm (14 Feb 2015)

Been sat around with flu for two weeks and have been honing my sketchup skills. Just finished drawing this, it's at the back of a long line of projects for me. Exploded views with dimensions for anyone who pm's me their email.
On condition we get a picture of the finished article.


----------



## marcros (14 Feb 2015)

I really like the design, but like you I have many projects to do before I would get anywhere near to making that.


----------



## eatthis (24 Feb 2015)

id love this if its ok with you?


----------



## Graham Orm (25 Feb 2015)

PM sent


----------



## eatthis (25 Feb 2015)

thanks alot 
iv already got some sg board from work to use for the tiles lol itl be a while before i attempt the rest though.
what wood would you suggest? iv only ever worked with mdf/chipboard really


----------



## Graham Orm (25 Feb 2015)

eatthis":sjjubjc7 said:


> thanks alot
> iv already got some sg board from work to use for the tiles lol itl be a while before i attempt the rest though.
> what wood would you suggest? iv only ever worked with mdf/chipboard really



Ply for the box sides, or mahogany. Mahogany for the drawer fronts and mouldings Salvage old furniture or buy some Meranti from a builders merchants...or track down a decent hard wood supplier. Solid wood for the draw parts and runners. You can buy the mouldings from most places, B&Q etc but they're not cheap!
Ply for the drawer bottoms and ply for the board backer and base of the box.


----------



## eatthis (25 Feb 2015)

thanks for that.
do you know of any decent suppliers?


----------



## Graham Orm (26 Feb 2015)

Not around Stoke. If you post the question on the buying advice section someone will help you out.


----------



## AnLasair (14 Mar 2015)

i wouls also love to give this a go if you're ok with sharing the plans. May be a while before I gain the wood for it, and I am not great at draws so may take some time to make lol, but I really like the idea of it


----------



## Graham Orm (14 Mar 2015)

AnLasair":32y3kvr1 said:


> i wouls also love to give this a go if you're ok with sharing the plans. May be a while before I gain the wood for it, and I am not great at draws so may take some time to make lol, but I really like the idea of it



Pm me your email address mate


----------

